# Photo game



## Guest (Dec 2, 2016)

Saw this on fb and thought it sounded fun! You need to post a photo that has something in common with the previous photo. So if someone posted a photo of a dog at the beach, the next person could post a photo of a dog drinking water. Obviously the more interesting the photo, the easier it is for the next person.

A nice easy one to start!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lilly and Ludo with their "paws up"
Hope I understood this right 
And someone can find something else in common with my picture


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2016)

Fleur said:


> Lilly and Ludo with their "paws up"
> Hope I understood this right
> And someone can find something else in common with my picture


Perfect


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hope I understood it too.
Muttly after consuming the human food....








Tell me if wrong


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

To follow on from @Fleur ........ oh posted same time as @Muttly but it still works 

Bungo waiting for a tit-bit:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2016)

Multi-purpose photo - dog with something in its mouth for Muttley, or dog with a green collar for Bungo.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh, I get it a bit more now


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Dog with something in it's mouth


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Alfie standing in the middle of sun baked grass


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

White dog at a tree?


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

I've been playing this on a facebook page too

Dog on laminate









He's playing with a wood louse


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Dog laughing about killing insect


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Does Loki have a tennis ball problem he wants to admit too?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Dog laughing:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Funny looking dog


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Does Loki have a tennis ball problem he wants to admit too?


 he might have a small problem I think it was 23 tennis balls last count and that's not including his rubber balls and rope balls.:Sorry


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Sofa


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Border Collie


----------



## hugie boo boo (Sep 21, 2014)

On the beach


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Dog on the sofa


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2016)

Upside down dog


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog tongue


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Two tongues


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Two tongues
> View attachment 292041


Two dogs


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Little P said:


> Two dogs
> View attachment 292042


Three dogs


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

One dog, two bums


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

One dog and a cat


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2016)

A dog and a monkey.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Dog with cuddly toys


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2016)

Dog in a toy box.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog has eaten a box


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dog destroyed something that was in a box


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Nettles said:


> Dog has eaten a box
> View attachment 292074


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog pretending she's innocent


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dog doing a "please feel sorry for me" face


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Dog in cone


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Recovering dog


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dog wearing a bandage


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

A dog on a log


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

Argh I'm too late but I'm posting it anyway because it took me ages to find the pic! Dog in a stripey top!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Dog on a seesaw/


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dog looking like she's Queen of the world.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

I can also do dog in a black and red harness. Edit - too late again! That was for Jamat's picture.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Another red and black harness....sorry he's just so cute in this one


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

McKenzie said:


> I can also do dog in a black and red harness. Edit - too late again! That was for Jamat's picture.
> 
> View attachment 292092


I can do a a white dog (well sort of) with a black dog in a red coat!


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> I can do a a white dog (well sort of) with a black dog in a red coat!
> View attachment 292094


At least you got all the elements in the photo just happened to be spread over two beautiful pups


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Dog in showing off her new coat.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Dog on grass


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Dogs on the driveway having a discussion!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

2 dogs


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Three dogs

DSC_0168 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Three animals


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Ludo has the same harness as Ned


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Game of chase


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Dog and water:


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Dog at beach


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dog in the sea


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Dog in a puddle


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Dog at an aquarium 
View media item 56551


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

bearcub said:


> Dog at an aquarium
> View media item 56551


Dog at the circus


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Dog in the snow!


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Dog in the snowy mountains!


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Tacey said:


> Dog in the snowy mountains!
> View attachment 292141


Dog on a hill (Glastonbury Tor to be precise)


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dog on a seat


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Dog on a bed


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog almost in bed


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Two dogs in a bed


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Border Collie


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Border collie and German Shepherd


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Dog in a sit.

DSC_0851_02 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Two beds and one dog.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Tongue


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

French kissing

DSC_0339 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

VickynHolly said:


> Tongue
> View attachment 292164


Two tongues!

!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Posing dog


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Cute, scruffy terrier:


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Cute, scruffy terrier:


Non scruffy terrier


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

Fluffy terrier.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Garden agility


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

r








Hidden terrier


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Cross country

DSC_0526 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## hugie boo boo (Sep 21, 2014)

A fluffy rat


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

A fluffy hamster


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

A dog with something on his head


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

VickynHolly said:


> A dog with something on his head
> View attachment 292180


A dog with something in her mouth;


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Collie with Something in mouth


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

An attempt at a photo in his mouth (before annual MOT at the vet)


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

S.crane said:


> Collie with Something in mouth
> View attachment 292183


Lots of collies:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lots of spots:


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Animallover26 said:


> Lots of spots:


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Dog in a bed:


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Tigger on a bed (don't ask)


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

Mr Monster on a cool mat!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dog on a mat ( well actually it's a jacket )


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Gremlin on a platform:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Dog refusing to be on something...

DSC_0361 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Dog refusing to be on something...
> 
> DSC_0361 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Dog very happy to be on something:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Dog happy up high on a hay bale


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog happy to be on something she's not supposed to be on


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Generally happy dog!

DSC_0349 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Dog in a crate pulling a face...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oops, cross posted with Nonnie, sorry


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Dog with tongue out .


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog on grass


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dogs helping plant new grass


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Dog digging

DSC_0459 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Generally happy dog!
> 
> DSC_0349 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

dog in a sandy area


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Dog at the beach


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog in the sea


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Dog also in the sea but not much impressed by it.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Dogs first time on beach when we first gor her, also not impressed.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

First day in her new home


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2016)

First Christmas


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dog inspecting Christmas tree


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Bah humbug!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy Easter


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

magpie said:


> Happy Easter


Easter Bunny


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Spring lambs


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Twiggy said:


> Generally very happy (thrilled) handler:





Fleur said:


> Spring lambs
> View attachment 292286


Spring flowers


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2016)

Dogs side by side


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

dog and cat

IMG_9569 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> dog and cat
> 
> by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Dog and rabbit


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Tacey said:


> Dog and rabbit


Dog and handler


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Dog and ducks


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Dog and water.

IMG_8686 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog swimming in water


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

dog with toy

IMG_0483 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> dog with toy
> 
> IMG_0483 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Puppy with toy:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Puppy with an army of toys!


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Puppy and his toy


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Puppy with toys


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Dog with a ball


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Dog with a football


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Dog without a ball (sorry everyone)


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Dog about to lose his balls (sorry Benji  )


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Dog with Tigger


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Dog with big sister or maybe dog with little brother?


----------



## hugie boo boo (Sep 21, 2014)

'Brothers ' with their little cousin


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

hugie boo boo said:


> View attachment 292343
> 'Brothers ' with their little cousin


Brothers and sisters


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Dog with Dad (Mr F)


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dog and daughter


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dog and friend


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Dog and friend running


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Tacey said:


> Dog and friend running


Dog with friend jumping


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2016)

Puppy with friend snuggling


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Dog with cousin


----------



## Jennifer Walsh (Jul 18, 2015)

Dog and son getting his ear nibbled


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dogs getting their ears blown


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Dogs getting their ears blown
> View attachment 292440


Puppy teething wonky ears


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2016)

Puppy eyes


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Puppy Ears


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pink puppy pads :Kiss


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Naughty puppy with paw out


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Dog under a blanket


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dog in a bag


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog doing bag searches


----------



## hugie boo boo (Sep 21, 2014)

Dog sat on bean bag( being naughty )


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Dog on Windowsill (being naughty)


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dog on the scrounge. (The BBQ chicken was in my other hand￼
)


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2016)

Two dogs on the scrounge (toast crusts)


----------



## hugie boo boo (Sep 21, 2014)

Two dogs tent guarding


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

One dog in a tent


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Dog in the bath


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Dog out of the bath


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog stole MY bath


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Wet dog


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Getting wet is a health hazard!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Wet dog with ball


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

Wet and muddy puppy.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dog in a muddy puddle


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dog shaking


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

dog hiding


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Dog doing the opposite of hiding

View media item 53536


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Dogs (and handlers) with absolutely nowhere to hide.....


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> Dogs (and handlers) with absolutely nowhere to hide.....
> View attachment 292665


Dog and owner


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Dog waiting for owner


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Honeys mum said:


> Dog waiting for owner
> View attachment 292668


Ahhhhhh

Dog waiting for the postman (and a biscuit)


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dogs holding paws to help each other learn to wait


----------



## hugie boo boo (Sep 21, 2014)

Dogs waiting to go to the beach


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

dog waiting to get big enough to get on the couch


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dog folded in half on the couch


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog caught climbing on the couch


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dog climbing on another dog


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dog far too hot and falling off the couch (reluctantly)


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I love your new Avatar @Siskin , Isla looks beautiful!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Muttly said:


> I love your new Avatar @Siskin , Isla looks beautiful!


Aww thank you @Muttly, thought it was about time to change from puppy Isla to grown up isla


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Aww thank you @Muttly, thought it was about time to change from puppy Isla to grown up isla


I'm yet to find one in my photos that I like better than a big Muttly nose


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Muttly said:


> I'm yet to find one in my photos that I like better than a big Muttly nose


It is a cute pic.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Oliver being bashful with no shame on the couch


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Dog with paw over nose


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

S.crane said:


> Dog with paw over nose
> View attachment 292846


Dog with large nose


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Dog with a mucky nose


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Mucky nose


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Dog and water.

DSC_0618 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Puppy scared of moving water


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Puppy first time in the water (swimming pool)


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Dog making a big splash.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Dogloverlou said:


> Dog making a big splash.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Dog leaping in water


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Dog leaping in water


----------



## Jennifer Walsh (Jul 18, 2015)

dog looking at the water


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dog fell in the water and is not happy about getting wet


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Dog that is very happy to be getting wet


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Wet happy dog at his favourite place


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dry unhappy dog who wants to swim but can't because of the scary ducks


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Dog trying to swim? Drowning? Being consumed by water spirits? Who knows...


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

magpie said:


> Dog trying to swim? Drowning? Being consumed by water spirits? Who knows...


By the look on his face I'd say definitely the water spirits....LOL


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Dog consumed by evil spirits

View media item 53192


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Scary dog face


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2016)

Dog at the window. (Hoping that was a window in your picture @Nettles)


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dog at the door


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dog in a festive blankie by a door......


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Dog in festive hat:


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Dog in festive scarf:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dog keeping warm


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Dog wrapped up and keeping warm after a bath.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Two dogs keeping warm


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog using human coat to keep warm


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Human using g dog as a laptray


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Human using dog as a foot warmer


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dog sleeping on human


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Dog sleeping on dog

View media item 53190


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Cat sleeping above sleeping dog


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

One above the other (on top)


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Dogs on different levels


----------



## hugie boo boo (Sep 21, 2014)

Dogs joined together


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Dogs all together!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Focused dog.

DSC_0262 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Two focused dogs (in a down stay)


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Totally UNfocused dog at rally


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Two dogs lying down trying to stay focused!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dog trying to lie down for a fuss but getting grumpy that the other dogs are interrupting


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Dog keeping up with the news on TV.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dog watching Springwatch


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Dog hogging TV remotes:


----------



## Aaronandlola95 (Nov 13, 2016)

Dog hogging the sofa!

P.S this is our first post on this forum!
This is Lola


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Aaronandlola95 said:


> Dog hogging the sofa!
> 
> P.S this is our first post on this forum!
> This is Lola


welcome to the forum


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome @Aaronandlola95 - Lola's a sweet girl 

Dog hogging cushions:


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

dog hogging my hand


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Dog shaking hands


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Paws in the air


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Dog with her back paws in the air.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Paw/hand stack


----------



## Bigdogswinmyheart (Nov 14, 2016)

Dog with 4 paws in the air!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

dog with 4 paws and nose on the snow


----------



## Bigdogswinmyheart (Nov 14, 2016)

2 dogs in snow


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Dog emerging from the snow


----------



## Bigdogswinmyheart (Nov 14, 2016)

Dog emerged from water..


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Bbbbbbllllllrrrrrrbbbbrrrfffflllllrrrrrr


----------



## Bigdogswinmyheart (Nov 14, 2016)

Shaking off the water..


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Pup been paddling in the water.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just dripping


----------



## Jennifer Walsh (Jul 18, 2015)

wet dog sat on the beach


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Windswept dogs at the beach


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Paddling on the beach


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog posing on the beach


----------



## Bigdogswinmyheart (Nov 14, 2016)

Hand/Paw prints in the sand


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Dog paw sinking in sand...


----------



## Bigdogswinmyheart (Nov 14, 2016)

whole sleeping







dog sinking into grass


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Dogs feet sinking in the snow.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

SNOOOOOOOW


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Catching a snowball


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

GET INTO MY MOUTH


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I eat puppies forbreakfast


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dogs playing rough


----------



## Jennifer Walsh (Jul 18, 2015)

dogs playing


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dogs posing for the camera


----------



## houndog (Apr 14, 2012)

Three dogs posing for the camera


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Dog posing outside


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Dog posing at Dogs trust when we were visiting her, before bringing her home.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Rescue dog


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dog on the grass in the garden


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dog laying in grass


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Upside down dog in the grass


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dog in the bluebells


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Dog on grass


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Dog & cat on grass


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dog and cat


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

had to add these because i forgot about them...Dog eating corn on the cobb like a person.


----------

